# Robert Leighton



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 24, 2007)

Robert Leighton, Scottish Puritan (1611 - June 25, 1684) was both a signer of the Solemn League and Covenant, as well as an Archbishop of Glasgow. He also wrote a commentary on 1 Peter which can be purchased here, a portion of which is available online here.


----------

